# Please help whats wrong?



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

My budgie has been like this all day all fluffed up head inside its feathers and very close to the other budgie. The other budgie did not leave its side as it may be sick or something I'm not sure he has been eating but not moving around as he used to I attached pics please help asap.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

You're probably best taking it to the vets as, especially if you are unsure if it's been eating.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he at least has an appetite, that's a good sign. I would separate him from the other budgie into a smaller hospital cage where you can keep him warm until you are able to take him to the vet. The fact that he's fluffed up and lethargic indicates he is likely just now showing symptoms of something he may have had for a few days, so taking him to the vet as soon as possible is the best thing to do for him.

Put a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel in the hospital cage and cover it on three sides with a towel to keep the heat in. Make sure he keeps eating and drinking--I would put some millet soaked in electrolyte in his cage to keep his strength up. Here's a recipe for some if you don't have any sugar-free Pedialyte already: 
http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/295617-guardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Prayers for your little boy and let us know how the vet visit goes!


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey I am not able to take him to the vet at the moment as it is about a 3 hour drive and I have school is there anything else I can do he is still fluffed up could this be molting or is he definitely sick? I have to go buy another cage because my smaller one is broken. What else can I do? Thanks


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

He definitely has an appetite


----------



## Teddscau (Jun 27, 2012)

Well, he definitely seems to be ill. A fluffed up budgie is rarely a good thing. Until you can take him to the vet (seriously, you need to get him there within the week), KEEP HIM WARM as Starling said. A budgie's body temperature is somewhere around 110°, and they have a high metabolism since they're birds. His immune system is using all his energy to fight the illness, so you need to help him out by keeping him nice and warm.

You should definitely separate him from his friend, and put him in a different room. Try making ginger tea for him. Ginger is a warming herb, immune stimulant, appetite stimulant, antibacterial, anti-fungal, anti-parasitic, and a tummy soother. Just chop up some ginger root, pour some hot water over it, then let it cool until it becomes lukewarm. Birds can easily get burns in their mouth and crop from warm foods and liquids, so make sure that the tea's at a temperature that a preemie baby could drink.

Can you monitor him and post more symptoms? Any discharge (eyes, nose, mouth, vent), laboured breathing, etc.?


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

One thing I noticed straight away was that he does close his eyes when he is still. I have ordered a cage which comes in 3 days definitely but for then Will he be fine with friend?


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

And should I take them both to the vet?


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Fluffed up and sitting close to each other is not a good sign means both are not feeling well

In my opinion both your budgies needs treatment

Did you observe their droppings normal or not

If you cannot visit a vet contact one on phone


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes the other budgie seems very healthy not fluffed up at all I just believe that she is keeping him company and trying to help him out. What do I need to look out for in there droppings and I will take them to the vet as soon as possible


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

please read this http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html


----------



## Nass (Jul 13, 2014)

Sadly Yoda passed this morning a few hours before his vet appointment   at least he is now in peace. I can't stop blaming my self I should have tooken him sooner. Thank you all for trying to help. ?


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Yoda!


----------

